# Peacock's Country Store Gone



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Blaze battled at Peacock's Country Store in East Amwell | NJ.com


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is truly heartbreaking. Great, generous people at that store. One of those places you plan your route around. I hope local cyclists help them get back on their feet but it looks like a total loss of a beautiful historic property.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Sad news. I guess the next closest place to stop at is Hillbilly Hall.

I read in the news that nobody was injured, so that's good to know. Peacocks was always very welcoming & accommodating to us cyclists. I hope they rebuild, and would expect the cycling community will rally to their support, even if it's just one coffee / scone / gatorade at a time.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Terex said:


> Blaze battled at Peacock's Country Store in East Amwell | NJ.com


Sad to hear that. I stopped there almost every time I rode in the area. There were always lots of cyclists there on the weekends. I will miss it


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I rode past there today and a new building is under construction. Substantial foundation currently in place. Anyone know what's going in?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Terex said:


> I rode past there today and a new building is under construction. Substantial foundation currently in place. Anyone know what's going in?


I found an article that said the owner was planning on rebuilding the apartments but not the store. I rode past there for the first time in 9 months today and the building that is there sure looks like an apartment building


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

It's definitely an apartment building. Let's hope the article is wrong and that there will be a store on the bottom floor.


----------

